# HP DV2000 Bios password reset??



## mortimersnerd

Try this: http://www.tech-faq.com/reset-bios-password.shtml

Try IBIOS: http://www.11a.nu/software/bios-pc-b...nance-toolkit/


----------



## leastbay

nope, tried all the backdoor passwords and 2 different crack programs


----------



## leastbay

anyone else? HP wants me to send it in for a $300 repair


----------



## leastbay

thanks Ill brb


----------



## leastbay

15042


----------



## leastbay

awesome thanks so much, the first one worked, I had given up on it


----------



## JonesIS

Freezzby, can I request your help as well? I have this same exact laptop that I'm working on for a co-worker of mine. His daughter locked him out of his computer, haha. Here is the 5 digit code it gives me: 02098

Thanks for your time!


----------



## VanillaWe

Freezzby you wouldnt happen to have a backdoor pass to a HP Pavillion dv2000 with the number 02374 when i type the wrong password 3 times?


----------



## c-a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freezzby* 
if you steel need help just give me the nr's you seen when you enter 3 times a rong pass and ill provide you the unlock









just curious about the pass for dv2419...cant get it my code that pops up is 10705 any help would be great


----------



## entropy0618

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freezzby* 
This is the last time I give - "gifts codes".By.
P.S. :Im here for learning to overclock my mob

Freezzby! Hey, I know I'm like a week late for "gift codes," but obviously this doesn't work for everyone as every error code is different, mine is different, and we all need help. Can you just post a link or SOME kind of information to whatever tool you use or whatever list you consult in order to get the passwords? It would help me help a customer, save time and money, and help out anyone else who comes here for the same problem.

Thanks in advance for any help you give,

- Rich

P.S. (If you'd rather do it the way you have been, my error code/checksum after 3 wrong pw's is 08504.)


----------



## Cheetos316

Don't worry, I'm not looking for a code, but how in the world did you get those codes????


----------



## pepepecas2008

Hi Freezzby, my laptop (hp dv2000) returned the code 12984. Could you please help me with the pwd for that?

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Jefflives

Freezzby I thought maybe if I searched long enough this laptop of mine could be used again. I would greatly appreciate your help.

dv2000 gives me "10470" Thanks !!! Hope you can help me


----------



## Jefflives

Freezzby I thought maybe if I searched long enough this laptop of mine could be used again. I would greatly appreciate your help.

dv2000 gives me "10470" Thanks !!! Hope you can help me

Hey just read no more gift codes / Please let me know how i might get this fixed


----------



## Jefflives

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jefflives*


Freezzby I thought maybe if I searched long enough this laptop of mine could be used again. I would greatly appreciate your help.

dv2000 gives me "10470" Thanks !!! Hope you can help me

Hey just read no more gift codes / Please let me know how i might get this fixed


HI FREEZZBY

Any way you can help Please, If you have been there you know how it is. This is my sons [email protected] com

dv2000 gives me "10470" Thanks


----------



## Mannyh

Freezzby, can I request your help as well? I forgot my pwd







and as you know I locked my computer. Here is the 5 digit code it gives me: 03664, thank you in advanced


----------



## McArthur

Hi there my friend just called me to see if i can help him out with the same issue discussed here im afraid i cant and this is the only place ive found where i might be able to find him the correct password for his DV2000 bios he gets the code 05296 after trying 3 times to guess what his pass was. I hope Freezzby can help. thankyou


----------



## Moheevi_chess

how is it that every single one of these guys only has 1 or 2 posts?


----------



## 98uk

Google brings them here i suspect.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McArthur* 
Hi there my friend just called me to see if i can help him out with the same issue discussed here im afraid i cant and this is the only place ive found where i might be able to find him the correct password for his DV2000 bios he gets the code 05296 after trying 3 times to guess what his pass was. I hope Freezzby can help. thankyou

Remember, if Freezzby can't help you, make sure you stay around. These forums are great particularly if you are even in the slightest bit interested in PCs and Technology.


----------



## McArthur

hey guys as freezzby wont help anyone else out thought id let you know after a fair bit of searching i found that he's probably using an app. called unlock6 to generate the passwords it was provided by hp for a time. you can find it on rapidshare it works well already reset my mates password.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

thanks for the info McArthur, im sure this will help a LOT of people


----------



## OverclockTheStock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freezzby* 
hy
your pass is one of this :

ebsc54g









2sk7o4w









ugrxqdv









n91qrvs









0f1n4wx









38w83fo









P.S.: just pay attention with the keyboard (azerty or qwerty)
dos and win

Some leet hacksors right there.


----------



## CoolRock

Hi there.I have the same problem like Leastbay.The number that i have is 15359.Maybe Freezzby can help me too with that.Thank you very much. PLsssss help me out .


----------



## CoolRock

I have solved the problem very easy.I'll try to help some others if i can.Take care


----------



## emanious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freezzby* 
hy
your pass is one of this :

ebsc54g









2sk7o4w









ugrxqdv









n91qrvs









0f1n4wx









38w83fo









P.S.: just pay attention with the keyboard (azerty or qwerty)
dos and win


Hi

My dv2000 was tampered by a 9 years old kid, once opened it asks "Enter Password [ ], Ive tried taking the RTC battery out for more than 48 hours to reset the bios but the password was still there. I have searched every where, what can I do?? after three enters it disabled the machine and a number was given: 14594, any help, thanks.
emanious


----------



## CoolRock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emanious* 
Hi

My dv2000 was tampered by a 9 years old kid, once opened it asks "Enter Password [ ], Ive tried taking the RTC battery out for more than 48 hours to reset the bios but the password was still there. I have searched every where, what can I do?? after three enters it disabled the machine and a number was given: 14594, any help, thanks.
emanious

This time only i will do it for free for you...you are the lucky one.I will poste the unlock code this night.Take care

CoolRock


----------



## coffeejunky

If anyone else has this problem download this file -
http://rapidshare.com/files/68277812/unlock6.zip.html
Its not against the TOS as it was released officially by HP - they have since withdrwan the tool.
Just run the tool, eneter the code you are given and it should give you a reset code.


----------



## ianflamingcharles

Please help, i bought hp pavilion dv2000 and it came with bios passward, i tried some words but didint work. the cade giving after i enter third time is 01123

Thanks in advance


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

your codes should be

m9n2278
9x46121
1brm2ro

good luck


----------



## ohmyhuskers

hey freezby just was wondering i would send you cash for you to give me the code to a password nr 04628 i would really appreciate it.. it is my duaghters and im in a real bind... to get it working for her thanks if you still can..i tried unlock6 but it doesnt work on my cpu for some dumb reason keeps saying invalid directory hey and if anyone could just get me the codes i would be greatly appreciative and Happy thanksgiving..... again my laptop generated number is 04628


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ohmyhuskers* 
hey freezby just was wondering i would send you cash for you to give me the code to a password nr 04628 i would really appreciate it.. it is my duaghters and im in a real bind... to get it working for her thanks if you still can..i tried unlock6 but it doesnt work on my cpu for some dumb reason keeps saying invalid directory hey and if anyone could just get me the codes i would be greatly appreciative and Happy thanksgiving..... again my laptop generated number is 04628

I can't run it on my PC (same reason and I don't dual-boot). Its because you have an x64 operating system probably.
But someone will run the program and give you the codes for free, I'm sure. I wouldn't reccomend you pay anybody.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hey there ohmyhuskers, sorry, just read your whole post, i will do it when i get home in about 9 hours..


----------



## ohmyhuskers

why thanks very much very nice peeps here...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

no worries, wish i could run it at work, but unfortunately i cant.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

had a long break between jobs so i decided to come home.
here you go.

irp2nte
fbc6712
cri4uld
vlju7m7
k9j6igd
ohdhb5x
9iy0pgj
qfmdn5h
c4lsldr

hope one of them works for you


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

sorry for the double post, but ohmyhuskers said via e-mail that the codes worked fine so if anyone else needs a code just post here and ill be more then happy to run the program to help those who cant out.


----------



## castilloc1966

Hi Freezzby, my laptop (hp dv2000) the code 15233. Could you please help me with the pwd for that?


----------



## castilloc1966

Hi Freezzby, my laptop (hp dv2000) the code 15233. Could you please help me with the pwd for that?


----------



## FieryCoD

Amazed by these guys that come and go. I can't do it anyways, I have a x64 operation system.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

castilloc1966 you're codes should be: 
X78PIKT
HU2IXOD
SN2549E
PKQ9URA

enjoy


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

sorry for the double post, castilloc1966 had luck with his and i also wrote up a quick how to, hopping to make it easier for people to find.
http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...ml#post5056707
i have both threads subscribed and will still run the program for people who can not.


----------



## kenny_fui

hi brother my dv2000 code is 10397
i need unlock also... tq


----------



## kenny_fui

hey there,
my problem also same i forgot the bios password
i hit 3 times then comeout disable (10397)
pls who's can help me tq....


----------



## kenny_fui

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freezzby*









Very good news!!!!
Glad for you all








Yes ,your right,why to pay when you have for free and don't work in x64.

P.S: If some one have a new v. because this one is old age and don't have the %hdd% implemented.




























post it























Br,
Freezzby


fffff


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

give

jqzcs8c
4e717q9
0eoy17b
b5zq7ub

a try









EDIT: no need to triple post kenny, people will get on it.


----------



## kenny_fui

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


give

jqzcs8c
4e717q9
0eoy17b
b5zq7ub

a try









EDIT: no need to triple post kenny, people will get on it.



sorry bro,,,,,
will try,,,,
ok done tq bro,,,

1 more code<08667> pls tq


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nhpcxj7
fsoebju
ua1t8al

those should do the job


----------



## kenny_fui

[PWN]Schubie said:


> give
> 
> jqzcs8c
> 4e717q9
> 0eoy17b
> b5zq7ub
> 
> a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re: dv2000 lock
> 
> bro i can unlock using they code, but still have i lock for my dv2000
> system disable <01435> bios lock..... help me tq...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

6599ljx
rm1cm69
nl3r94q
qiw26b7
p10d1vc
yyaztq8
2yr104m

those should be them, but why a different code for your d2000 this time...


----------



## kenny_fui

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


6599ljx
rm1cm69
nl3r94q
qiw26b7
p10d1vc
yyaztq8
2yr104m

those should be them, but why a different code for your d2000 this time...



i thing is bios code or system code ???????
i also don know ..... by the way tq for your help .....


----------



## kenny_fui

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


6599ljx
rm1cm69
nl3r94q
qiw26b7
p10d1vc
yyaztq8
2yr104m

those should be them, but why a different code for your d2000 this time...



thank bro,,,,,
very tq for your help ...... 
is done for my lappy.........
thank you very much ................


----------



## kenny_fui

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


6599ljx
rm1cm69
nl3r94q
qiw26b7
p10d1vc
yyaztq8
2yr104m

those should be them, but why a different code for your d2000 this time...



anyway bro can you teach me how to use the unlock6 software,,,,,,


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...-password.html

here is a guide i made


----------



## kenny_fui

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...-password.html

here is a guide i made











thank bro.....


----------



## mo94590

my nr 10250 please help paid $100 for laptop and cant even use it


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

give:
afhwu0y
ai64n74
bltbddb
kr3oun3
92uvuwe
aboet32

a try


----------



## kenny_fui

bro u know how to break bios password for asus laptop ,,,,,,


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

sorry, if it doesn't give you the code after 3 incorrect tries i there isn't a whole lot more you can do.

1. there are programs that can kill the CMOS and force it to restart but i don't think that they work well with laptops.

2. open it up and look for a rtc battery or clearcmos jumper.


----------



## litlchris

Im having the same problem. I have a bios code 10819. I have an hp pavilion dv 2000. Ive tried everything to clear the password. Can you help?


----------



## wiggy2k7

Have you tried this, from the previous page







:

http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...-password.html


----------



## litlchris

Thanks, i just tried all the codes it game me still nothing, also once in a while when it boots up theres no screen.


----------



## madmar25

Freezzby came you PLEASE HELP me OUT! I have an HP dv5000. I downloaded and installed the unlock6 program but cant seem to get the right password to reset the power-on password. Losing my mind. PLease HELP! My disable code is 02038. If anyone else out there can help it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

give this a try.
http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...-password.html

if that doesn't work i will run it when i get home from work in a few hours.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

give

b79miph
5fnrees
x9ucvzt

a try.


----------



## madmar25

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freezzby* 
what model is









HP dv5000. Can u help me?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madmar25* 
HP dv5000. Can u help me?


did the ones below not work?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
give

b79miph
5fnrees
x9ucvzt

a try.


----------



## madmar25

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 

did the ones below not work?

Im sorry Schubie. I wasn't aware you had responded to my thread. I will try them right now and get back to you. Thank u for ur quick response.


----------



## madmar25

I tried the three passwords and neither worked Schubie. Do u have any others I can try or another way I can get it cleared?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

not that i know of, but maybe Freezzby has something up his sleeve.


----------



## madmar25

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
not that i know of, but maybe Freezzby has something up his sleeve.

Thank u for ur help Schubie. Hopefully Freezzby has the golden key to unlock this stressful issue.


----------



## Darahacker

I've got the same problem, FREEZBUY can you help me?
it says 07038


----------



## justin_92_92

hello, I know this is old but would you be able to help me? My number that comes up is 14395. This is my moms computer and it just started saying error loading operating system. And I cant get in the bios.

Thanks for anything









By the way, Im Justin, You will see me alot Im sure. I building my first PC so fun times ahead! I want to build something good for games. And overclocking......Seems like something I want to do


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darahacker* 
I've got the same problem, FREEZBUY can you help me?
it says 07038


Quote:


Originally Posted by *justin_92_92* 
hello, I know this is old but would you be able to help me? My number that comes up is 14395. This is my moms computer and it just started saying error loading operating system. And I cant get in the bios.

Thanks for anything









By the way, Im Justin, You will see me alot Im sure. I building my first PC so fun times ahead! I want to build something good for games. And overclocking......Seems like something I want to do









have either of you tried
http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...-password.html

?

ill give it a go in the morning if you had any trouble.


----------



## justin_92_92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
have either of you tried
http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...-password.html

?

ill give it a go in the morning if you had any trouble.


Yeah I downloaded that and tried it twice...For some reason I cant get mt command promp to do anything when I type C:\\swsetup\\unlock6. I am trying it on my desktop...If that makes a difference.









UPDATE: I neglected to add cd infront of C:\\swsetup\\unlock6

Thanks sooo much...I will start by helping out LOL.

Darahacker,

Try this,
tj4a7eo
6eti51e
hxw4ofa
40vn6xe
z682ybe

Best wishes !

Thanks man!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

justin, give
imsod4t
3y4dpdz
5kly4oo
1jc79th
po4loiq

a try

and Darahacker

fjfcjy0
abghed4
o575xq6
zpzp8hx
kneyjv0
o7hkwmq
xp4z5cb
99n0llr

good luck.


----------



## justin_92_92

Hey shubie...How come we came up with different numbers? Refer to my edit post earlier. I was able to get mine though.

I have different numbers then what you have for Darahacker. Weird


----------



## com08

hi guys
I've tried Schubbie program but none of the key worked








can anyone help me? I have a HP dv5000








the laptop gave me this number: 02604


----------



## Darahacker

thanks guys a lot! i didn't tried them yet, but hope they will!


----------



## justin_92_92

I tried the F11...didt do anything at all. So Im on to the restore thing LOL. She says she doesnt have a resore cd..>(Mothers!) Is this something I can download online..Im not calling HP again LOL...they wanted my wallet! LOL


----------



## justin_92_92

I have a brand new hard drive for this laptop. But I tried installing the OS and it just shut down mid install. Wierd!


----------



## rubbaduck

Hi. I need a pass for my HP nx9010 BIOS. The hash code i get is 02430
Tnx in advance to anyone that can help me out. It would be very appreciated.


----------



## justin_92_92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubbaduck* 
Hi. I need a pass for my HP nx9010 BIOS. The hash code i get is 02430
Tnx in advance to anyone that can help me out. It would be very appreciated.









give,

owjadiq
2zwm5ff
gvakfsi
ehkxkc6
rwycohl

a try


----------



## justin_92_92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *com08* 
hi guys
I've tried Schubbie program but none of the key worked








can anyone help me? I have a HP dv5000








the laptop gave me this number: 02604

Give ,

brbun38
bxbe2cq
einxjh9
90znr4f

a try


----------



## justin_92_92

Pay it forward!


----------



## rubbaduck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justin_92_92* 
give,

owjadiq
2zwm5ff
gvakfsi
ehkxkc6
rwycohl

a try









Thanks for trying but no luck








And yes i have tried the unlock6 program to.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubbaduck* 
Thanks for trying but no luck








And yes i have tried the unlock6 program to.

Have you tried having a look at the solutions here -
http://forums13.itrc.hp.com/service/...hreadId=303947


----------



## rubbaduck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Have you tried having a look at the solutions here -
http://forums13.itrc.hp.com/service/...hreadId=303947

Yes i have tried that to. But thanks for trying to help me.


----------



## justin_92_92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freezzby* 
in fact you have this option
you can restore from the recovery partition or from recovery cd/dvd
but i don't remember the button to start the recovery
google a little









They all say that F10 does this, However When I do F10...it brings me to type in the password for bios...
From here I can do the following;
Change time/date
Change passwords for admin and power on
Choose languages/Button sounds/Boot options(Cd rom, floppy,Internal network adaptor)
Hard Drive Self Test (which I fail #1-07 Fail)
Exit/ Exit discard changes/ Load setup Defaults


----------



## kenny_fui

hi brother u know how to unlock bios key for sony vaio .....


----------



## kenny_fui

sony vaio vgn-sz38gp

press three time then come out this

key: DV8T-J72T-F2JH-9H2X
THEN input onetime password

tq


----------



## kenny_fui

so how brother whos can help me...


----------



## chamulon

hi i am new here i have same problem whit dv 2000 girlfriend lost bios password i try leaving the lap whit out battery an the internal battery too ,,,...nothing hapens afther 4 days i hope some one can help

thanks

by te way i receive this code when i enter 3 times a rong pass

code: 13199

thanks again


----------



## chamulon

Unhappy helpppp
hi i am new here i have same problem whit dv 2000 girlfriend lost bios password i try leaving the lap whit out battery an the internal battery too ,,,...nothing hapens afther 4 days i hope some one can help

thanks

by te way i receive this code when i enter 3 times a rong pass

code: 13199

thanks again


----------



## pcmacsol

I have the same problem with the same machine. 
My system disabled number is 
[09713]

Please Help!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chranny

Wow, so many people really sign up just to get help with this?







*wonders if anyone sticks around after*


----------



## 3a9m

hi Freezzby...I have a HP DV2000 note book and it won't enter in to bios. Bios is locked.
On try entering 3 times, gives me "system disabled [06961]". the code remains same, no matter how many times I try.
Can you please! help me and generate me some codes
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## 3a9m

My HP DV2000 Bios is locked. On 3 tries give me "System disabled [06961]. Any one can help to get the unlock code? 
Thanks!!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

you just posted 2 hours ago, wait 24 hours before bumps.
im currently at work but i can try and run it when i get home from work tonight in about 10 hours.
also, have you given my guide a try?
http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...-password.html

good luck!


----------



## Acreo Aeneas

I'm suspicious as to why we've got people registering on here asking for a BIOS master password (and/or reset) posting in broken English and weird usernames.

The only time I've encountered a BIOS password lock is with computers I get/buy from businesses that no longer want them.

Has anyone here experiencing this problem still covered under warranty? If so, call up HP, explain the situation, and have it sent back to them for a repair or reflashing of BIOS (which I figure will remove the BIOS password lock).


----------



## darkstarohio

But I've got this problem. A friend of mine's hard drive died a while back on a DV2000 and after I replaced it for him, he's forgotten the damn password.

I'm on XP x64 and can't run the unlock program.
my code is 03153
If you could run it for me, I'd greatly appreciate it


----------



## leonchristian

Hello I have a HP dv2000 Intel and has a problem with the Bios password and after 3 times shows a number:

02508

I appreciate your help because I need the computer for my job, thanks in advance.









Christian


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leonchristian*


Hello I have a HP dv2000 Intel and has a problem with the Bios password and after 3 times shows a number:

02508

I appreciate your help because I need the computer for my job, thanks in advance.









Christian


give:

ur97yjo
m5vsfx4
yb1a614
luf48th
46nmlvy

a try


----------



## leonchristian

The first one worked, I really appreciate.

Christian.


----------



## lzikzak

Hi


----------



## lzikzak

by


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lzikzak*


please help me i got my bios password forgoten i went to prison for a year i cante remember it for the world and i got my daugheters and wifes photos there , it gives me this code after three times of error 13480 , iv removed the battery but no luck with that

thnx in adnvance


Try these codes-
*9tobae4
xmfmvog
fhalvv4*
And I recommend that you remove your e-mail address before the SPAM bots get it


----------



## nazzmul

Hi, I have a HP Pavilion dv2000 and forget bios password. after three time try a massage shows with a code- 10957. Please someone help me with master password to use my laptop.


----------



## larrymoya

Hi Freezzby, my laptop (hp dv2000) returned the code 07385. Could you please help me with the pwd for that?

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## coffeejunky

If you wait ten minutes I can get a code for you


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *larrymoya*


Hi Freezzby, my laptop (hp dv2000) returned the code 07385. Could you please help me with the pwd for that?

Thank you in advance!!!


Try these

Quote:



qrj8wta
j5t0cja


----------



## xeuz

Freezzby, May I request your help as well? the laptop that is blocked give me this code 04685.

Thank you in advance from Mexico City.


----------



## coffeejunky

Try these -

oafw6yu
6qwx9tr
zj62grq
qycqd4r

Hope they help


----------



## Falcone

i have HP HDX18 Laptop
i forgot my power on password





























the code is : 68579422


----------



## coffeejunky

Try these -

ewmy51d
juizntq


----------



## Falcone

i have Insyde H2O BIOS


----------



## coffeejunky

I don't have the know-how to do that unfortunately.
This thread may help somewhat -
http://www.governmentsecurity.org/fo...showtopic=2411


----------



## ivankael

Hi, I have a HP Pavilion dv2000 and forget bios password. after three time try a massage shows with a code- 08037. Please someone help me with master password to use my laptop.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

have any of you given my guide a try?

http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...-password.html

i cant run unlock at work so hopefully my guide works for you, coffee stops in and gives you some codes or i can when i get home


----------



## mark401

i have a hp dv2000 and i forget the password can u help me it gives me the code 00960


----------



## ivankael

I did all informed is "unlock6" does not work. Reports that the command "unlock6" is not recognized


----------



## doublestone

Hi Freezzby, my laptop (hp dv2000) returned the code 10828. Could you please help me with the pwd for that?


----------



## mannyrocks

Freezzby please help me. I forgot the PW of my HP Pavillion dv2000 I get the number 14792 when I type the wrong password tree times








Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pepi

Some jerk put a CMOS password on my Nephews DV2000







I've tried to find the file unlock6.zip and can't find it on the internet. His laptop is returning a lock code of 03851

Can someone help me get his laptop going









Thanks


----------



## Pepi

Never mind ... I got it


----------



## EvilRyu

Need Help with my laptop hp dv2000 i need bios password my code is "08895"please helppp mee TY


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mark401* 
i have a hp dv2000 and i forget the password can u help me it gives me the code 00960


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ivankael* 
I did all informed is "unlock6" does not work. Reports that the command "unlock6" is not recognized


Quote:


Originally Posted by *doublestone* 
Hi Freezzby, my laptop (hp dv2000) returned the code 10828. Could you please help me with the pwd for that?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mannyrocks* 
Freezzby please help me. I forgot the PW of my HP Pavillion dv2000 I get the number 14792 when I type the wrong password tree times








Thanks in advance.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvilRyu* 
Need Help with my laptop hp dv2000 i need bios password my code is "08895"please helppp mee TY

to all, im currently at work, give my guide a try
http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...-password.html
and hopefully that will solve your problem, if you cant run the program dont worry, ill run it for all the above tonight around 11pm EST


----------



## JKBenchmarks

Whoa. So many people with one or two posts come to this thread.

Google


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JKBenchmarks* 
Whoa. So many people with one or two posts come to this thread.

Google









indeed Google brings this up, and that's fine, maybe one or two will get the help they are looking for and stick around


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

okay, well here are the codes for each who posted
just a note before that, please refrain from pming me or emailing me from now on, a post here will be more then sufficient.

and to those who posted and will post in the future, please, read this
http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...-password.html
it is a guide i wrote so you can fix this yourself, it is the only way i use to generate the codes and you can do it yourself if you are not running a 64bit system

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ivankael* 
Hi, I have a HP Pavilion dv2000 and forget bios password. after three time try a massage shows with a code- 08037. Please someone help me with master password to use my laptop.


hetkm2r
e1is33c
0rfhppr
n5hjut0
gb1gj40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mark401* 
i have a hp dv2000 and i forget the password can u help me it gives me the code 00960

h4lezg6
ggd9k13
va03af1
wz4x1b3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doublestone* 
Hi Freezzby, my laptop (hp dv2000) returned the code 10828. Could you please help me with the pwd for that?

i3aop08
x4hi68g
cgpjp5f
kh90345
ifehljy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mannyrocks* 
Freezzby please help me. I forgot the PW of my HP Pavillion dv2000 I get the number 14792 when I type the wrong password tree times








Thanks in advance.

1da2gy6
3hv4ee7
txh62zv
0md36pi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvilRyu* 
Need Help with my laptop hp dv2000 i need bios password my code is "08895"please helppp mee TY

0i31jcv
8ca9y1f
g0d5r27


----------



## EvilRyu

omg ur the best man ty :X:X:X:X ty tytyytytytty


----------



## fd_erico

Ow man, would you help me please? this event just appears in my laptop and I am traveling for work: this computer is in my job and I am blocked to download and make some operations, I can't use the unlocker.

My personal notebook is an old HP Pavilion ze2000 (ze2410) and the error code was [27648].

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fd_erico*


Ow man, would you help me please? this event just appears in my laptop and I am traveling for work: this computer is in my job and I am blocked to download and make some operations, I can't use the unlocker.

My personal notebook is an old HP Pavilion ze2000 (ze2410) and the error code was [27648].

Thank you in advance!!!


sure thing, ill run it when i get home in about 5 hours.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

sorry, i forgot about this last night, here is your codes fd_erico

kcvx7iv
48w1cjk
p01t55i
ktbvyps
w7znlto

hope they work for you


----------



## fd_erico

I appreciate you. =D
I am going to try in some hours when I get in the hotel!


----------



## DaNNy9999

yo tengo el mismo problema q todos mi code error 15325 y no puedo accesar al bios


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

these should work for you.

0irsb2x
mh5ksw3
y57215g
bhwtyip


----------



## DaNNy9999

thank`s friend for password 
i need otro password tc4400 Compaq code is *


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaNNy9999*









thank`s friend for password 
i need otro password tc4400 Compaq code is *


i'm sorry, i have no idea what you are requesting.


----------



## undo_rejected

hey if any one can help me. I forgot the bios password for my dv2000 and after I entered the wrong password 3 times the code I received was 00842. I appreciate all the help in advance


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

these should do it

yx1tam4
i3tddns
3dgvwci
4okflr9
sjbu3tf
v3lv8jk


----------



## perviz

Hi, Can you help me to reset my laptop BIOS password. code-14744


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hope these work for you.

ivslatp
aqy4pd6


----------



## undo_rejected

Can any one please help the code I got after entering the wrong password 3 times is 08945. I appreciate your help in advance and thanks


----------



## theupi

hey if any one can help me. I forgot the bios password for my dv2000 and after I entered the wrong password 3 times the code I received was 11958. I appreciate all the help in advance


----------



## lookatme

I need Hp pavilion bios password.. when ever I tryed to enter passwords after 3rd time it shows error msg 08606.. Plz help me.. I reqiured pwd as soon as possible...

Thanku


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *undo_rejected*


Can any one please help the code I got after entering the wrong password 3 times is 08945. I appreciate your help in advance and thanks


Try these -

2ir3wg3
we3ez87
xp782bd
kjgi7mc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theupi*


hey if any one can help me. I forgot the bios password for my dv2000 and after I entered the wrong password 3 times the code I received was 11958. I appreciate all the help in advance


Try these -

k2ykcdt
sdyb5nu
9zwxrjl
lfq58gc
9xm5f6f
rl47yj1
pjrbaxj
5519mi2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lookatme*


I need Hp pavilion bios password.. when ever I tryed to enter passwords after 3rd time it shows error msg 08606.. Plz help me.. I reqiured pwd as soon as possible...

Thanku


Try these -

z5bwz4x
ikxk8jo
s037o5k
42l7id7
8s4k9rs
10vlwew
ffdnx0v

Hope this helps


----------



## gtech87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Try this: http://www.tech-faq.com/reset-bios-password.shtml

Try IBIOS: http://www.11a.nu/software/bios-pc-b...nance-toolkit/



pLEASE HELP MY HP DV2000 IS ASKING FOR A PASSWORD ON BOOTUP BEFORE THE OS LOADS AFTER I TRY IT 3 TIMES IT GIVES ME THIS CODE 12423,, PLEASE HELP


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtech87* 
pLEASE HELP MY HP DV2000 IS ASKING FOR A PASSWORD ON BOOTUP BEFORE THE OS LOADS AFTER I TRY IT 3 TIMES IT GIVES ME THIS CODE 12423,, PLEASE HELP

Give the following a try








7tckg5e
4yp0gxm
njgpsqi


----------



## amagalhaes

IÂ´m having trouble with a CMOS password. The code it gives after 3 failed atempts is 11523.

Tks in advance...


----------



## maximo

my password 
HP Pavilion dv2000 BIOS password reset
Hi, Can you help me to reset my laptop BIOS password. code-04843


----------



## paolodennis

Hello,

I need help for my DV2000. I am getting an error [05939] I cant get pass the password.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amagalhaes* 
IÂ´m having trouble with a CMOS password. The code it gives after 3 failed atempts is 11523.

Tks in advance...

Try -
bcyzv9x
pv2te11
df8doaf
9j5yz54
41k19kk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximo* 
my password
HP Pavilion dv2000 BIOS password reset
Hi, Can you help me to reset my laptop BIOS password. code-04843

Try -
ur33pp5
yo15y6r
1hzphtr
p5qw802
3bcxwmu
hbmqpex
j56r4m3
mxivn0x
0kt1l40
f2s4vma
hpvzyzy
aonvswj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paolodennis* 
Hello,

I need help for my DV2000. I am getting an error [05939] I cant get pass the password.

Try -
meiohch
2pqquxs
rnqqn6a
nhv8wxw

Hope this helps


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Thanks coffee, i was at home on my netbook all weekend and didnt get a chance to run this.


----------



## ergsch

Hello, can anyone provide me the password to BIOS if my hashcode is: [ 13563] (there is really the space before the first digit).

Do me the favor, please, I am desperate.

Thank you so much


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

give these a try

ll3a5ck
b278z38
e8se9c5
pf0z19a
mphf7tv

and people, please give my guide a try
http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...-password.html


----------



## ergsch

Schubie: Thank you, it didn't work... :'(
It's an old HP OmniBook 6000 with Phoenix BIOS if that helps.


----------



## ergsch

Schubie: I also tried the "tool", it generated 2 codes but none was accepted. I hope I understood the way it should work. I entered the 5digit # that I acquired when I pressed F2 + F12 before BIOS initializes. When I enter wrong Password 3 times, it doesn't say "System disabled" but it switches off instead. Is that the same? Thanks a lot.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

im sorry, the only way i have about disabling the code is using the method that i just tried, your best bet would be to call HP support and see if they can help you.









good luck


----------



## ergsch

Schubie: I hope they will. Thank you very much for your help, anyway.


----------



## leypolldtbcastillo

please help me with a 05370 code on my hp dv2000 it is driving me crazy, as soon as I turn it on it gime that code.


----------



## leypolldtbcastillo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VanillaWe* 
Freezzby you wouldnt happen to have a backdoor pass to a HP Pavillion dv2000 with the number 02374 when i type the wrong password 3 times?

same here but code 05370


----------



## leypolldtbcastillo

code 05370


----------



## leypolldtbcastillo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
sorry for the double post, but ohmyhuskers said via e-mail that the codes worked fine so if anyone else needs a code just post here and ill be more then happy to run the program to help those who cant out.









please help me out with code 05370


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

leypolldtbcastillo in the future please try not to post so often, one post will suffice.

give these a try








p2yi3u8
t6szmvt
478i26n


----------



## leypolldtbcastillo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
leypolldtbcastillo in the future please try not to post so often, one post will suffice.

give these a try








p2yi3u8
t6szmvt
478i26n

Thank you Schubie, IT was the last one. I appreciate it, I'm sorry for reposting. I was just desperate... Again Thank You


----------



## mariususa

Freezzby! PLZ help wife locked my dv2415nr code is 01710. Thanks in advance


----------



## mariususa

Freezzby PLZ Help Wife locked my dv2415nr code is 01710 thanks in advance. my email [email protected]


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give:
kkqi27v
kplgazx
gdacyhl
fveg570
oigiy0x
z9ecqye

and please, only post once, that will suffice


----------



## Bobbych45

I have had this paper weight of a brand new laptop for over a year. If you could help me out I will be forever in ur dept! Its a HP pavillion dv2000 , System disabled code 07173. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

give:
rhmg78u
fenfxaa
wb4njg6
tj9etu2
ptyhbym

a try


----------



## marleybridge

I'm locked out of an HP Pavilion DV2000 notebook. Have no idea what the CMOS password could be. I pulled the CMOS battery waited 30 min. Tried a boot disk, no good. After third password attempt I get an error message "System Disabled [01874] Can someone help me please with the master password?

Thank you


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
lpwqmg2
bll8frm
9lthdmx
ayk9cy1
6r27mmc


----------



## rhcpflea99

I have an HP pavilion dv4000 system disabled # is 04185, thanks appreciate the help.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

give:
c1yxlhl

a try


----------



## rafaellive

Hi, I have a HP Pavilion dv2000 and forget bios password. after three time try a massage shows with a code - 14802 -. Please help me with master password to use my laptop.

Very Thank's


----------



## rafaellive

I'm desperate with my lap top, please someone help me,please, my HP Pavilion DV2000 with this bios password locked, the number of error is -14802-, now thank you!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

As said many times in this thread, please, only post once, we have not forgot about the thread, but we have lives outside of the forums and cant get around to it right away.

give these a try:
ejxi3a2
zt1lj8m
ulzdc40
4wrzns0
uz1mnlw
gwougn1


----------



## zitan

hi, can someone help me to lock up my bios =/ i get the system code disabled [06710] i would be thankful if someone could help me or give me a secret code =) thx in advice '


----------



## zitan

Forgot to say that i have a dv2000 laptop =)....Thanks again


----------



## Hope

can you help me with a password?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zitan* 
hi, can someone help me to lock up my bios =/ i get the system code disabled [06710] i would be thankful if someone could help me or give me a secret code =) thx in advice '

Give these a try:
q774qvr
ipddsl1
gbd4j3g
28813rs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hope* 
can you help me with a password?

tjiskqp
t82smq5
sb8oww3
td8gnfv
tzbzbbd

hope these help


----------



## zitan

Thx alot worked fine =) milion thx!!


----------



## alexdimov

Trying to flash BIOS on my laptop HP Compaq nx9005 with no luck!
Displayed "Enter password" at boot up. Now I can't access BIOS to boot from CD/DVD.
I need to remove BIOS password. When I press F12 my hash code is 14266.

I don't have money to pay for HP authorized services.
Please help me with my laptop!
Regards


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Try:
lxhl22r
r94txjw
strfhq7
oc36nus
0qsfp91


----------



## ericwroth

Requesting help for a DV2225nr

Code: 07437

Thank you.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
lyy3ig4
esdxuvf
yleak4d


----------



## mrice

DV2000 bios password 11309 Thanks


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

h3vc47o
8by5mu9
ytfgbyh
92hs3ds


----------



## waltkap

Can anyone please help? I have a hp dv2000 that the bios pwd has stopped working. I tried unlock6 and cant seem to generate the right codes. The error code I get is 07716. I would really appreciate any help i can get, thanks


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

give these a try:
tbll6a2
fwz0w38
kj04pcm
bbgbrrd


----------



## waltkap

First one worked like a charm. You are a god among men.


----------



## venom boy

I have a wireless issue that I need to get into the bios. This is a hp dv2000 (my daughters laptop ) i have no password info My error message is 07692 any help will be greatly appriecated Thanks in







advance


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
4uyj3is
xf1b4vc
sgrjqbs
2tlswv0


----------



## Ohev456

hey shubie i hope you got some more assists in ya. yeah yeah im needin bios password help for my hp giving me the numbers 09410. please lemme know if have anything....~


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Hope these work







:
rowv13u
wnnckgf


----------



## kenma

Please help me reset my Dv2310us bios password. My error code is 06306. Thank you very much.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
d44aso9
ghfv13w
yspshbm
153ioqj
ge6jtbu


----------



## wiggy2k7

This thread is absolutely full of 1 post wonders


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Indeed, but we are here to try and help others right?


----------



## coffeejunky

I think this is the only thread on the net that deals with solutions to this problem, hence it's probably #1 on google for it. It takes only a few seconds to run, I don't mind doing it.


----------



## kenma

Schubie,
Thank you. I do not like to ask for help unless I have done everything I can to help myself. and that was exactly the case, I've been pulling my hair out trying to crack the password but couldn't. Your passwords work on the first try. Again thank you. I really appreciate your help.
Hey, could I have a copy of the application you are using to crack the Bios password?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kenma* 
Schubie,
Thank you. I do not like to ask for help unless I have done everything I can to help myself. and that was exactly the case, I've been pulling my hair out trying to crack the password but couldn't. Your passwords work on the first try. Again thank you. I really appreciate your help.
Hey, could I have a copy of the application you are using to crack the Bios password?

I have a guide for it,
http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...-password.html

best of luck


----------



## gingerschnapps

I got a hp dv2000 from a friend all he said was the hard drive needed to be fixed. So I baught one put it in and then it said bios password I have no clue what it is he has no clue what it is he couldn't remember it. I typed the password in three times and it gave me a code that said 03686 can anyone help me crack this or find something that will so I can use the computer?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
fleqwvf
xooan0n
xkaxa4n
z3da951
pp883uq
78ob8kt
5mtw7y2


----------



## myster.me.2

i have a dv2000 bios is locked can you help please ? system disabled 12229


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Just incase you didnt recieve the PM,
Give these a try:
gox2i2x
tzefn7q
bzjtvhi


----------



## Barfish88

Please can you give me a password for my NX9010 system hash code is 09146


----------



## leonchristian

Hello Broo IÃ±d liek to ask for a big favor, I got an HP mini 110 and my sister put a Bios Password and she doesnÂ´t remember the number and after 3 times I got the number says fatal error CM926K34, please let me know if you are able to help me I will really appreciate.

Christian


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

I will try and get your codes for you when I get home from class


----------



## cchavarr

Hi, help please !!!! i have a dv2000 and send me the code *06202*.
i realy hope you can help me.
Thanks.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
ip9w3rg
6l1dz22
b145x3d
lq6sek0
4b2ck95
5quyodl
93z69zd
freyl3g
dps80nq
ym59fge


----------



## azacate

Hi im trying to figure out the password for an hp pavilion dv2000, after i try 3 time i get this code (system disabled 10379) can you please help me

thanks in advanced


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
v2m3wmi
9ezth5z
je8pff2


----------



## azacate

Thanks man first one worked


----------



## cchavarr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cchavarr* 
Hi, help please !!!! i have a dv2000 and send me the code *06202*.
i realy hope you can help me.
Thanks.









Hi, thanks the code works ok for boot but now the BIOS setup ask me for another password and give this code 05574.
Can you help again please!?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
u7pxsx6
2vj5urf
0aolk0b
0kuro3w


----------



## cchavarr

you are GREAT !!!!!
Thanks !!!!


----------



## lassi

Please help! I am having this same issue and cannot get unlock6 to work for me







my code is 05398... please help if you can. I think it is awesome that you have been helping people with this for so long. You Rock!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
kexu6u7
dgtug3b
h3sqt0u
djgf6fq
jonwnb7
gkqp1gv


----------



## lassi

Thank you for trying but it didnt work


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Sorry, I may have entered something incorrectly the first time, give these a try:
ygh7g9v
9ry29cp
7tjm2gs
cyxx0lc
rqvlgbi


----------



## lassi

Well unfortunately that did not work either







Thank you for your help.


----------



## dl09

Hello, could someone help me with my BIOS being locked out. I get code 10211. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

give these a try:
nq0thdt
n1tirwx
lneq3ts
2i3pe8i
nz1l69h


----------



## Jefreynnv

could you help me also with my brothers dv2000 he has forgoten the password and asked me to help. So pleaaseeee the unlock code is 05240. I will be forever grateful!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Try:
s3zztlo
essowjs
tizcbeo
8p09lxz
nsf5j67


----------



## teotonio

hi brother my dv2000 code is 07938
i need unlock also...thank you!!!!

I am not able to use the unlock6


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

try:
5bzhvbm
ocadjla


----------



## teotonio

you are good .. I sure .. thank you very much.
so give me a hint, when I enter the code I type it in full plus 0?
Example: 07938th digit code "unlock6 079380"?? I tried several times and not worked.
Thank you for a Brazilian happy.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teotonio*


you are good .. I sure .. thank you very much.
so give me a hint, when I enter the code I type it in full plus 0?
Example: 07938th digit code "unlock6 079380"?? I tried several times and not worked.
Thank you for a Brazilian happy.


have you tried following the guide?
http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...-password.html


----------



## teotonio

6. type "unlock6 xxxxx 0" (xxxxx being the code from step 1)
this stage there is a space between the code of 5 digits and 0? or is there a symbol? that is what I'm doing wrong. help me please.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

a space


----------



## peaceout79

Locked out dv2000 code 11035 , help would be greatly appreciated...... Thanks so much


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Try these:
nr9czid
x0zyp8e
9h2mkjx
fwl9dgd
djayq0j
pr1ge8b


----------



## peaceout79

Thanks so much, ran the same program and none of my codes worked...hahaha

Thank You


----------



## sinergyprewire

I forgot the damn password, Ive tried taking the battery out , all it did was reset the bios but the password was still there. Ive searched everywhere, what can I do?need help getting code 07668 after three tries


----------



## Alfonso

My System Disabled Code is 06693 Please help =)

Dv2000-Bios Password


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Sorry for the late reply, try these

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sinergyprewire* 
I forgot the damn password, Ive tried taking the battery out , all it did was reset the bios but the password was still there. Ive searched everywhere, what can I do?need help getting code 07668 after three tries

zeg8vrb
3d83cue
qv51sim
zr8nsme
g5whv0s
7oovw46

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alfonso* 
My System Disabled Code is 06693 Please help =)

Dv2000-Bios Password

lqj0x5
0ppj0pm
ixo6gs6
aujeljh
hum6bb2


----------



## Alfonso

Excellent!! Thank you =)


----------



## Alfonso

I need a password for Toshiba A55-s1066 It restarts after 3 tries and does not give a disable code. I have tried to unplug everythin off thre motherboard.

Thnx


----------



## cronaldo7

I need a password for a HP/Compaq nx9005. System Hashcode is 06002.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
39pqdyy
f4cu6mv
71r77m2
6111eow


----------



## cronaldo7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


Give these a try:
39pqdyy
f4cu6mv
71r77m2
6111eow


Thanks for trying, but unfortunately they didn't work.

I assume i'm doing it correctly. I just enter these into the password field when trying to enter the BIOS?


----------



## Tekrin

I have dv2000 with code 10562 Please help--


----------



## Freezzby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tekrin*


I have dv2000 with code 10562 Please help--


Please take some minutes , read the thread and you'll find your answer









br,
Freezzby


----------



## tahoe

Hi. I was hoping somebody could help me to reset forgotten BIOS on my DV2000, system disabled code is 14827. 
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Hopefully these work for you:
5jg28n2
2wjaqwx
i7hrq3w
y4pfh5b
b3lepnv
3kzlnnu


----------



## zykotik

i have a Hp Pavilion DV2000 with code 06854.... plz help me out thnx..


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
l6orm3a
hh66h06
y836t5w
hvd0o4e
fc6upqi
ftqgrjw
yz2ybs9


----------



## zykotik

dude ur awesome thnx a lot!!


----------



## sll6201

First post and unsure as to whether I am doing this correctly but here goes. I have an HP dv2000 that I found my grandchild playing with. He was able to turn it on and somehow put a bios password on it. I was reading where Freezzby could give wonderful help on this problem. When I try three times to log on, I get a lock out code of 02108. Would anyone be able to help get into my system?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
bbh6uhx
693w5sq
8sux4ms


----------



## sll6201

Thank you so much. The very first one worked and I am up and going again.


----------



## andysavrulz

Hi [PWN]Schubie,

Just wondering if you can help me out with a code?

I have an HP DV2000 and it is giving a System Disabled code of [12373]. I have tried everything and this is my last hope...

Thanks,
Andysavrulz


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
zdydx9h
9u0qoxu
zol09ia
o6eg0a5
eqywge4
zuqc3jx
9kzv9pn


----------



## andysavrulz

Thank you sooo much! 1st one worked perfectly...


----------



## TCJr

Hi Schubie,

I also have been locked out of my dv2000, and was hoping that you could help a fellow Canadian out









The lockout/system disabled code that is displayed is: 02028

Thanks in advance!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Hope these work for you 








5shmnoy
t7ulaeg
djjsi5q
n5nzgfu
18zhtjp
1cj5gh2


----------



## mery_26

a need cod for hp dv2000 
14642 pasword bios please?
very thanks


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
ycy5wr9
bpw7ow2
pxq66zo
apcpgy2
hz01wn6


----------



## mery_26

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


Hope these work for you








5shmnoy
t7ulaeg
djjsi5q
n5nzgfu
18zhtjp
1cj5gh2


thank you very much, you're a good person, I am very grateful, greetings from chile


----------



## pancake

can yoy help with code error 03282 for an hp pavilian dv2000


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
oc0pz80
9jhcnyt
935lawe
u0epjqv
auoe347
633v361
oqzjju6


----------



## pancake

you are truly amazing thank you so much i almost threw it away im in now thank you.


----------



## carlos90

Hi appreciate the help provided here.
I would like to help me with this laptop hpd v2000
This locked the bios and after three attempts this is the code that throws: 02501

Thanks in advance
Greeting


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Try these:
4mslrax
c8obkmi
0eplu8f
xdou79g
qkdnz3k


----------



## carlos90

Thank you very much.
I wonder how you do it.
Greeting


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carlos90*


Thank you very much.
I wonder how you do it.
Greeting


http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...-password.html


----------



## clontarf

Hi,

My NX9010 hash code is 10490 Any help will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
zdo3idt
mkl5z7o
4z3cpsu
0bs9as9


----------



## clontarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


Give these a try:
zdo3idt
mkl5z7o
4z3cpsu
0bs9as9


My Sincere Apologies, the correct hash code is [ 10490]

clontarf.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

try these
t2ol26q
jtix47c
90tgbjf
d1shc65
c94mvzq
1t6tgn9
6v0dbhi
sgt34dk
w9c3ugd


----------



## clontarf

Hi There,

Sorry to report that noe of the above passphrases will work.
I can still boot-up OK, just cannot access BIOS, so I guess it's not the end of the world.

Best Regards,

clontarf


----------



## okill

Hi i have a acer aspire 5737z and cant get unlock6.exe to work due to x64 window's , when i do the pw 3 times on my laptop i get error code 15218 could you plz help me out as ive gone through alot pages in this thread but not able to find any1 with same code


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Try these:
9yp1nuc
oo8y8ox
z0ygaup
lltlw3n
f4qmkhx
2xk7nvw
hwmyu8k
oqum232


----------



## okill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
Try these:
9yp1nuc
oo8y8ox
z0ygaup
lltlw3n
f4qmkhx
2xk7nvw
hwmyu8k
oqum232

Hi thanks , but they did not work


----------



## asgaard

What about old HP Compaq nx9005 with BIOS password (hash code: 02265)


----------



## Coachherb

HP Pavillion dv2000 - error code is 03012

I tried the unlock6 thing but never could get it to work. Thank you.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Try these:
lp2zxzi
u387u9j


----------



## Coachherb

Thank you!


----------



## tesorus

Hello I'm using a french dv2000 laptop. Can you provide me all the same a bios backdoor password? Reported digits 09778
Thank you!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Try these:
0r3e3j3
3va3q1g
at7n4ah


----------



## tesorus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
Try these:
0r3e3j3
3va3q1g
at7n4ah

Woow!! Thank you so much!


----------



## vaultman

I have a french language Presario tx1000 (that still has working video!) the power-on password code is 08316. Could someone help with the password please? Dave


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Try these:
0gc5ykd
wk6bz76


----------



## vaultman

Any more codes or ideas? Dave


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Ran it again, try these:
6i0vcg8
18hwdjs
xiwzhqa
wvhuenk
aabatqu
x7tajwq
v3ipjz2
r7hia2h
rykgmpu
pcb0gq9
spqxkos

If these dont work, I am out of ideas


----------



## vaultman

A further twist is that the country code on this Tx is nr and the bios password prompt is french. Another option I am exploring is that I have my original motherboard (intermittant video then failed) and some high quality soilder and desoilder equipment. Is there a chip I could transplant?
any help is great
Dave


----------



## AtrumOrbis

Can you run Unlock6 on this? 64-bit Windows does have it's "Ah crap"s.

# 50273781

Thanks in advance.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hmmm, they are usually 5 digit codes, but its spat out an unlock code anyway: 
0px43fi

Hope it works for you.

And sorry vaultman, cant think of anything, good luck though


----------



## Numeric

*Hello guys,*

I am having a problem with the generated codes from the tool,
I have an HP Pavilion dv2000 with the System Disabled [13912]

*1.)* I turn on the laptop and enter any password to get SD error.
*2.)* I generate the password according with this code: [13912]
*3.)* I enter the new password and hit enter, then nothing happen!

I don't receive any error or any message telling me i have unlocked it,
The screen turn black and with a blinking dash on the upper left corner.
then if i turn it off and turn it back on, then i get the same Bios Password!
Have anyone experienced this issue?

Thank you for this great post, and also for the Unlock6 tool.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these codes a try:
38vt769
wt211x3
t09twi8
8v4725g
vgosj17

hope one of them works for you


----------



## Numeric

*Thanks Schubie, But...*

What could it be with this Bios Password on this HP Pavilion dv2000 ?
Right after i type the password in the textbox field and hit enter, the
password seen to go thru, cuz i don't get any invalid error messages,
But all i get is a black screen with a flashing dash on the upper left corner.

do i have to hit any combinations of keys after i enter the password?
or i have to do nothing but entering the password and just hit enter?

*Thank you again Schubie.*

Note: I enter all the passwords you give me, and all of them seen to be ok.
with the only issue that i am not going anywhere after submiting password.


----------



## Numeric

Hey Thank You Schubie, I got it!
Let me explain what was going on, or what is actually going on.
In case this happen to anybody else, i got it working by pressing
The [ESC] buttom and then the Password Textbox Field show up.
Before i was not doing this at all, so after i press this button to
enter the Bios i type the password and hit enter, then, boila! 

*Thank You for your help*


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Glad you got it solved


----------



## vaultman

Removing the battery and cmos battery did not reset, shorting the cmos battery contacts didn't reset, holding down the power button to discharge the capacitors did not reset. Then removed ram and CPU and repeated the process and VICTORY..... bios reset without power-on password. Woot!


----------



## vaultman

Oh and most important I plugged in the power adapter on the bare board and tried to start it multiple times. Then reinstalled ram and cpu and tested it.


----------



## raynzand

yo i've tried all the backdoor pw's for phoenix and still can't get around this stupid password and i tried running unlock6 but all my computers won't run it compatibillity issues. my system disabled number is 08308 someone plz help
[email protected]


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
5mlk0da
1mxp6nz
lnxmp6d
590tef5
avx7w2
ha8xxe4
hjde75d


----------



## goyos62

can anyone help? system disabled code 00413 is what I get. thanks...


----------



## allvin_98

Hi Schubie, can you please help me, I am having a problem with the generated codes from my HP Pavilion dv2000 with the System Disabled [09762]. thank you very much.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
8lsx5h3
1lgbvqa
ymseih0
8ju1ps3
8gtca55

Hope they work for you.


----------



## allvin_98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
Give these a try:
8lsx5h3
1lgbvqa
ymseih0
8ju1ps3
8gtca55

Hope they work for you.

Thank you so much! I appreciated it a lot. Thanks again.


----------



## snowmandan

I tried this and in command promt got this message...

C:\\Swsetup\\Unlock6 is not recognised as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.

My code is 15609


----------



## LemonSlice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snowmandan* 
I tried this and in command promt got this message...

C:\\Swsetup\\Unlock6 is not recognised as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.

My code is 15609

Type "cd C:\\Swsetup\\Unlock6"
then type "unlock6 15609" no quotes.


----------



## snowmandan

Thanks lemonslice
it worked, and it came up with these codes:
z8cvqiv
icgppml

Do i enter those when prompted for the bios password?


----------



## LemonSlice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snowmandan* 
Thanks lemonslice
it worked, and it came up with these codes:
z8cvqiv
icgppml

Do i enter those when prompted for the bios password?

Yep. Try each one at a time until you get one that works.


----------



## snowmandan

neither one worked


----------



## snowmandan

I've tried this with about 12 different codes generated by unlock6 and still no good. what are my options?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LemonSlice* 
Type "cd C:\\Swsetup\\Unlock6"
then type "unlock6 15609" no quotes.

Almost, same thing except you need the zero after the 5 digit code
"cd c:\\swsetup\\unlock6"
enter
"unlock6 15609 0"
enter

these codes generated should unlock the laptop


----------



## snowmandan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


Almost, same thing except you need the zero after the 5 digit code
"cd c:\\swsetup\\unlock6"
enter
"unlock6 15609 0"
enter

these codes generated should unlock the laptop


Thanks







worked straight away on first code i tried!


----------



## LemonSlice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


Almost, same thing except you need the zero after the 5 digit code
"cd c:\\swsetup\\unlock6"
enter
"unlock6 15609 0"
enter

these codes generated should unlock the laptop










I gotta work on noticing the fine details.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snowmandan*


Thanks







worked straight away on first code i tried!


Excellent









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*









I gotta work on noticing the fine details.


No worries, thanks for the help in the thread


----------



## LemonSlice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


Excellent









No worries, thanks for the help in the thread










I would even do code generating, except this 16-bit app doesn't work in 64-bit windows.


----------



## smsorinxp

hi, i have a dv2000 which also shows System disabled when trying to enter bios.
[14349]
Thank you in advance


----------



## The_Rocker

There is a seperate jumper which clears the BIOS password. On some of the HP machines I work with, its near the PCI slots.


----------



## smsorinxp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
There is a seperate jumper which clears the BIOS password. On some of the HP machines I work with, its near the PCI slots.

There is no jumper on MB, there is a switch, but it doesn't clear biospassword.

So, please, code for [14349].

Thanks.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
i8or58u
6njpl8g
eszjrkm
5bxmaei


----------



## smsorinxp

Again, thank you, second one worked.


----------



## smsorinxp

hello again, i have a friend,s notebook, it's a Gateway PA6A with a Pheonix bios ver 72.14 build 19.03.2007, the error code is "system disabled [13504]", could u help me please, thx


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
brzk7gk
i1qi0eh
il8qtz9
p47z1bv
mv5mqma


----------



## marko.mondejar

HP PAVILION DV2000 (DV2315NR)

SYSTEM DISABLED (14872)

please help me! tnx


----------



## RUDYTO

Hello,could someone help on this issue,I have a dv2000 with a bios password locked and tried 3 times and SISTEM DISABLE / give me a code 07950,help please


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marko.mondejar* 
HP PAVILION DV2000 (DV2315NR)

SYSTEM DISABLED (14872)

please help me! tnx

Give these a try:
4wgmd0z
exyuwlr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RUDYTO* 
Hello,could someone help on this issue,I have a dv2000 with a bios password locked and tried 3 times and SISTEM DISABLE / give me a code 07950,help please

and these:
s62fl13
rbrn14m
vexnj06
fv2ghso
xc205h2


----------



## marko.mondejar

it works...! thanks...!


----------



## marcosmy

Hello,could someone help on this issue,I have a nx9010 with a bios password locked and tried many times the system hash code is 09112, help please.
Thanks in Advance


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
d6ogmx0
jrvhu5d
n7s13if


----------



## marcosmy

Schubie,

Thanks, but it's not worked I've tried in F2 (bios) and Drive Lock these 3 codes.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Lets give it another whirl:
5vup4k5
7mwj0hx
sazd72i
***x7b0
xo8gcat
vqu67nq


----------



## marcosmy

Tried all passwds, but not yet.
Tks


----------



## crustyman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marcosmy* 
Hello,could someone help on this issue,I have a nx9010 with a bios password locked and tried many times the system hash code is 09112, help please.
Thanks in Advance

Try dgbnjwv and see how you go.


----------



## Dakota123456

someone used my computer and when i get it back it had a bios password on it i have a hp pavilion dv2000 i tried it 3 times and got a system disable number is 07677 plz help


----------



## crustyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dakota123456;11676806*
> someone used my computer and when i get it back it had a bios password on it i have a hp pavilion dv2000 i tried it 3 times and got a system disable number is 07677 plz help


Hey, try bblbri as the password BTW thats a lowercase L in the middle


----------



## Dakota1234

Originally Posted by Dakota123456
someone used my computer and when i get it back it had a bios password on it i have a hp pavilion dv2000 i tried it 3 times and got a system disable number is 07677 plz help

Hey, try bblbri as the password BTW thats a lowercase L in the middle

it didnt work


----------



## Dakota1234

sorry i keep posting i really need help with my bios password i got number 07677 plz help me and thank you


----------



## igio7777

please help for hp dv2000 error 08874 plase pasword


----------



## wiggy2k7

all you people asking for passwords... why dont you just read the thread and you'd find the prog you need to get your unlock code


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *igio7777*


please help for hp dv2000 error 08874 plase pasword


Here ive done it for you, try any of these:

rb8aosn
v7r1e6v
1upwv5e
29tu8kr


----------



## igio7777

tenks very matsh my inglish very lous bat teks


----------



## dn90210

If any one can help me, please. I forgot the bios password for my dv2000 and after I entered the wrong password 3 times the code I received was 05568. I appreciate all the help in advance.


----------



## jimdbrow

I have an HP dv2000. I Entered wrong PW 3 times. The code That I received was 07677
Thank you for your help. God bless!


----------



## AMD HATER

unscrew the RAM compartment and take out the CMOS battery


----------



## dn90210

The CMOS battery for the HP DV2000 is in the hard drive compartment. Removing the battery however does not reset the password.


----------



## kettlecorn

just a note, with the newer HPs, if u forget ur bios pw u are **** out of luck. 
i called hp with warranty and they said its user damage. so need to replace the entire motherboard without warranty. i called tons of repair places and they said the newer ones are nearly impossible to crack/reset because its not responsive to the cmos reset.


----------



## quentinw

hi..i have a dv2000 hp notebook..forgot the password.the computer gives the code 09091.....

thanx in advance


----------



## quentinw

hi..i have a dv2000 hp notebook..forgot the password.the computer gives the code 09091.....

thanx in advance


----------



## quentinw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


Lets give it another whirl:
5vup4k5
7mwj0hx
sazd72i
***x7b0
xo8gcat
vqu67nq


hi..i have a dv2000 hp notebook..forgot the password.the computer gives the code 09091.....

thanx in advance


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
8gdtmbn
pej99po
aetr0y3


----------



## EastWind

Hi m8's. I have 64 bits operating system, and need to use unlock6 for the code 08608

Thanks!


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EastWind;12747149*
> Hi m8's. I have 64 bits operating system, and need to use unlock6 for the code 08608
> 
> Thanks!


f8i1e8w
syxfypi
lc3kenh
c4ws5qe


----------



## igio7777

pleas help hp pavilion dv2000 windows xp not sound for harphones


----------



## nzwarrior

Hi all, my HP dv2000 is giving me the code 14422 after 3 attempts.Any help from you guys would be appreciated,tnx


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzwarrior;12862846*
> Hi all, my HP dv2000 is giving me the code 14422 after 3 attempts.Any help from you guys would be appreciated,tnx


t70cp8a
5axfqke
am9hcso
wldnv5g
ja6iwlo
wpx9zx2

Try any of these


----------



## nzwarrior

Cheers Wiggy,you are a champion


----------



## navywify87

can anyone help me get my power up password reset? the code is 14520 (after 3 failed attempts) i tried the unlock6 but my internets to slow for it.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Hope these work for you








ar4d5op
146yrrw
n635bat
ojatkc4
845psgh


----------



## Dizeldog

Please Help 00928 error code password dv 2500


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
5xhp3jd
8dxhyvd
tjsjh5n


----------



## alfabetagamma2011

Hi, i've a hp dv2000 series with this message at bios password System Disabled [03098]
Is there a Master PAssword that solve this problem?
Thank You


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
wurztt3
mjyfxa4
8ftd9v7
17aq8b1
b7pdu5p
frpa0nb


----------



## cuba321

Hi, i've a hp dv2000 series with this message at bios password System Disabled [13141]
Is there a Master PAssword that solve this problem?
Thank You


----------



## cuba321

Hi please, my HP dv2000 is giving me the code 13141 after 3 attempts.Any help from you guys would be appreciated,tnx


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Sorry its late, exam time








Give these a try:
nx4zn22
0nleqkf
910w3zv
6lbfiv9
krc5yv5


----------



## fashion

HP PAVILION DV2000
SYSTEM DISABLED (09941)

please help me! tnx


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
49v484c
w98upi7
as77xyv


----------



## doomsday123

I have the same issue. Could I get some help too please?

System Disabled
[11101]

Thanks!


----------



## achang0126

help. my hp dv2000 won't turn on. its black and you can barely see on the screen that it says enter password. after 3 tries the disable code pop up gives me is 06012?? anyone can help? please and thanks


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Give these a try:
7w395sr
oszfwoj
vicd5hn
1lagdyb


----------



## achang0126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie;13636159*
> Give these a try:
> 7w395sr
> oszfwoj
> vicd5hn
> 1lagdyb


am i supose to wait for the computer to do something?? i tried them but i just get a black screen


----------



## achang0126

i tried all the ones you've given me but right after i hit enter i get a black screen only


----------



## HP Hater

I'm new around here and a big noob but i have to ask for help. A friend of mine gave me a HP DV2000 and when ever i type in a password for the stupid thing it says "system Disabled" and the number is (08707) if there is a way to do a backdoor pass that would be nice. I can even go into the bios never mind the O/S lol

Thank You
Alvaro


----------



## milburn

i get wrong password 3 times and code is [08604] if you can email me the code at [email protected] many thanks if you can


----------



## loveyredd

Please help!!! Disabled system code is 14551...thanks so much


----------



## rahim1452001

hello every body i have hp dv2104eu my laptop not working i forget my bios passwords if any one can help me . when i time passwords 3 time its gaving error code - 03482 this is my email if any one help me ( [email protected] or [email protected] ) please every body help me


----------



## jayco

Please help!!! Disabled system code is 10119...thanks so much


----------



## jayco

Please help!!! Disabled system code is 05154...thanks so much


----------



## mike_mayabb

the code is 05743


----------



## ads-ent

Hp DV2000z bios lock code 03748
Does anyone have a comaptable password to unlock the bios?


----------



## ir8308

Hi I cant run the unlock6 prog. being 64bit OS. My code is 02501, unlock code would be aces!


----------



## twisted99

code 08037, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## cesar parra

Hey, I feel like a jackass for this being my first post, but my friend's got an old DV2000 that he let fall by the wayside because of a dead HDD.
I told him I'd fix it, and after putting in the new on, I'm getting a power-on password prompt and he can't remember what the pass is for the life of him.
I'm running Xp x64 and can't run unlock6 for that reason.
Could someone run it for me?
the code is 05140
Thanks in advance


----------



## cesar parra

Hi Freezzby, my laptop (hp dv2000) returned the code 05140. Could you please help me with the pwd for that?


----------



## heehaw

Hello, it seems that there are lots of folks having the same issue, I myself have a hp dv2000 that requires the password at start-up. I had a friend of mine run the program Unlock 6 on his 32-bit system and none of the codes worked. So the question is what else can be done? I have tried all of the normal procedures to resetting the password and the program is not working out for me. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks!


----------



## heehaw

If anyone thinks that they would be able to help out, the system disabled code i am getting is "12182"


----------



## nastynell

Mine is showing code 08664 and I have no idea how to fix this plz help


----------



## arvardai

I have an HP 1191NR the code after 3 wrong attempts and 76,286,024 will be that you could help me I tried to unlock6 but not 64-bit system functioned


----------



## ahmedba

hi..i have a dv2000 hp notebook..forgot the password.the computer gives the code 06695
thanx in advance


----------



## Cappucino-Jones

Hi Freezzby, my laptop (hp dv2000) returned the code 09060. Could you please help me with the pwd for that?


----------



## JaguarJoey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twisted99*
> 
> code 08037, any help would be greatly appreciated


Try the following:

d265wsi
m5n6co3
6aht56i
fl6nduz
7y1yc5s
zzu199w
matk2b6
q133p44

Good Luck!


----------



## JaguarJoey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir8308*
> 
> Hi I cant run the unlock6 prog. being 64bit OS. My code is 02501, unlock code would be aces!


Try the following:

yo4966b
pvqlhy5
xa5cy31
udsdhdg
unvn0g6

Good Luck


----------



## JaguarJoey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cesar parra*
> 
> Hi Freezzby, my laptop (hp dv2000) returned the code 05140. Could you please help me with the pwd for that?


Cesar, Try the following:

fsm4cm7
ht2sc6q
pwe19rc
gkhui0v

Good Luck!


----------



## JaguarJoey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heehaw*
> 
> If anyone thinks that they would be able to help out, the system disabled code i am getting is "12182"


Try the following:

q4zgumc
nllrvnq
g8b5q6m
n95cxsv
wek171w
svzsooe
4vumlza
vt8oxg6

Good luck....


----------



## JaguarJoey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nastynell*
> 
> Mine is showing code 08664 and I have no idea how to fix this plz help


Try:
*
8ckl7ws*

Good Luck!


----------



## JaguarJoey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedba*
> 
> hi..i have a dv2000 hp notebook..forgot the password.the computer gives the code 06695
> thanx in advance


Hey,

Give the following codes a try:

k9fkbhl

(That's a lower case "L" not a "1")

g68zk5b

Good luck


----------



## JaguarJoey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cappucino-Jones*
> 
> Hi Freezzby, my laptop (hp dv2000) returned the code 09060. Could you please help me with the pwd for that?


Give the following codes a try for return code 09060:

t7yh375
akp4y75
cwu6fzx
j99tpu5

Good Luck!


----------



## JaguarJoey

I ran into a laptop that has the same problem, his return code was 06430. The password was returned as: n3qjb3t.

As you saw, I ran the passwords for the past few codes that I saw in this thread. If there are any others, let me know.


----------



## Davilis

Hey all...same issue as many of you. Infernal HP dv2000 with a locked bios







Picked this little rig up at an electronics auction, for parts, but managed to restore it to otherwise working condition only to be held up with this password protected bios. The code returned is 03144 and any help would be SOOOOOOO appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## Davilis

Hey all...impatient as I am lol, I managed to solve my own BIOS reset issue with Unlock6...a HP utility you'll find eventually through a Google search. The DOS instructions can be a bit tricky, but if you're saavy enough AND have your code, you'll meet with success as I did







From my error/disabled code of 03144 I unlocked with "7vcnaph"







Good luck to others with the same issue.


----------



## kajumbo

I got a dv2000 I'm working on and got this code 07972 need help running it. Thanks in advance


----------



## REDEYEDMEX

Hi, new to this blog need help with a bio pw on a dv2000 im working on. error coed is 03809.. thanks cant run the unlock6


----------



## Stonertru

I hope this thread is still alive. I have a dv2000 with a damaged screen but I believe the code is 15039. I cannot find a working link for unlock6.zip. Thanks!


----------



## lilcoop69

Hello All,
I'm in the same situation as StonerTru. My code is 11318 - HP Pavilion DV2000. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AddieKai

Hope you can help with the password.

Code : 08608

TIA


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Sorry for all those who I have missed for the last few months. I have not been active here on the forums, but that seems to be changing as of late.

When I get home from work tonight I will have a go at the last few codes.

Cheers,
Schubie


----------



## theirmawmaw

This site isn't working for me :-( I got my HP last night and it booted up no problem . I used the windows easy share program and now I am getting the enter Administrator password or power on password............HELP! PLEASE


----------



## theirmawmaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theirmawmaw*
> 
> This site isn't working for me :-( I got my HP last night and it booted up no problem . I used the windows easy share program and now I am getting the enter Administrator password or power on password............HELP! PLEASE


Also the code I get when I enter the wrong PW 3 times is 73868657


----------



## theirmawmaw

Sorry my system is an HP 2000 and the site not working is the unlock6.exe


----------



## bil42084

were you able to get your laptop unlocked if so can yo explain how to me i have the same exact problem


----------



## bil42084

have you been able to unlock your hp yet mine is doin the same thing curious is to kno if you cn helo get mine unlocked


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Sorry, I cant run this on my desktop anymore, ill have to root around for my old netbook and see if I can get it running tonight.


----------



## HippyLEE

Hi there, have you managed to reinstall unlock6 yet? desperate for pw for my hp dv4000 (06689)
or can you Email me the program and i can diy it lol many thanks Lee.


----------



## Tulai2013

Error code:12857


----------



## olu22

Help guys, I've forgotten the password to my hp pavilion dv2000, and my system have been disabled for trying too many password. My laptop shows "system disabled 14913". The operating system is window vista. Thanks


----------



## 123run

hp pavilion ze 2000 bios code in need to unlock or password system disabled code is 06156 plz help


----------



## bumek

hey. Please help me. i need bios password to dv2000. error when i seen 07798.


----------



## Sir Dartayan

Try this:
I had the same problem with a hp 2000 laptop, so Im just unistall the both batteries, external -internal, then on the internal one im used a 3 volts dc, power supply for few seconds touch the negative and positive contacts of the internal battery (on the motherboard)
then BINGO!!!! the cmos reset to default


----------



## satmat

Hi
I have Pavilion dv 2000 /dv2015ea/
system disabled 15985
please help
thank you


----------



## Sir Dartayan

just unistall the both batteries, external &? internal battery then on the internal contact of the battery that u pulled out.

use a 3 volts dc, power supply for few seconds

first .- touch the negative and positive contacts of the internal battery (on the motherboard)

second then . reverse the polarity of the wires .

A) negative of U power supply touch the negative of the battery (on motherboard) and positive touch the positive (on U motherboard)

B) then do the same interchange the negative of U power supply touching the Positive of u motherboard and the positive touch the negative of u motherboard

!!JUST TOUCH THE BOTH CONTACTS FOR A FEW SECONDS !!
KUSS IF YOU DO MORE OD=F 3 SECOND MAYBE U DAMAGED U MOTHERBOARD.

After follow of the procedure re-install both batteries and try to turn on U laptop


----------



## satmat

*Hi Sir Dartayan*

Do you think these contacts?


----------



## Sir Dartayan

battery (Loock like a quater ) remove it, the n do the trick


----------



## Sir Dartayan

Sorry , You right I'm just downloaded a pic of the motherboard, that is the connector of the battery, as i said try to connect a dc power supply 3volts.
!. first one positive of the power suply to positive of the motherboar and negative of the power supply to negative of the motherboard.
2 the do the same but, positive of the power supply to neagative off the power supply, and negative of the power supply to positive of the motherboard.

ISAID JUST A 1 OR 2 SECONDS.


----------



## satmat

For all






























http://bios-pw.org/


----------



## bobbybrown9796

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leastbay*
> 
> I forgot the damn password, Ive tried taking the battery out , all it did was reset the bios but the password was still there. Ive searched everywhere, what can I do??
> 
> A solution has been found, please give this guide a try
> http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...-password.html
> 
> If you still have problems please post in this thread and I will run it for you when I get a chance, please refrain from sending me PM's or emails, I check this thread often and will get to it when I can.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Schubie


----------



## bobbybrown9796

Hey guys I get a15555 code I hope someone can help please and thank ahead


----------



## bobbybrown9796

I am on my cell phone can't get that stuff to work I saw earlier posts of codes please help????? Thanks


----------



## bolan666

my laptop (hp dv2000) returned the *code 06750*. Could you please help me with the pwd for that?


----------



## Russian1

please help system disabled code is 03675 I have hw do please please some one help
hp pavilion dv2000 dv2700


----------



## chrissie

I'm trying to reset a password on a hp2000 bl69wm can someone please run the unlock6 so I can get the correct code to unlock. I can't run it on my cell phone thnks


----------



## mardii

Hi, I have the same issue. Dv2000 password reset. System disabled 04675. Can I have codes I can try.
Must be the same list for the guy who started this thread.
Thanks


----------

